# 2006 Northern Colorado Boat, Bike, & Gear Swap--Sat Apr



## Mountain Shop PRK (May 5, 2004)

*Boat & Bike Swap update*

The 2006 "Earth Day" Boat & Bike Swap Sat April 22 9am. Check-in 7:30-9am. Across the street from the Mountain Shop at 632 S. Mason in the eastside parking lot.
Rocky Mountain Bagels and Deja Vu Coffee--free--first come first served.
Good weather forecast. See you then!
--Matt


----------

